# Thread bookmarks



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 23, 2018)

Just wondering if there is a way to keep threads handy, like bookmark them or something? 

I see brilliant posts featuring step by step methods all the time (really helpful for a newbie like me) that I really want to try but it's a case of when I get around to trying it.

The search facility is great though and I do find it eventually...it's just remembering what's on my to do list. I suppose I can keep a list of thread titles/member name on my notes on my phone. Just thought it would be pretty awesome if we could do it on here... maybe even choose to make our bookmarks/favorites lists public or private.

Anyway I'm just rambling on today... :rolleyes:

Best wishes
Charlotte :D


----------



## tropics (May 23, 2018)

I use chrome and I just add a bookmark to the bookmarks bar







Richie


----------



## mike243 (May 23, 2018)

You can follow people or threads with your settings,even if it gets buried you can probably pull it back up,this may be the only place you can do that without being called a stalker lol


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 23, 2018)

tropics said:


> I use chrome and I just add a bookmark to the bookmarks bar
> View attachment 364846
> 
> 
> Richie



Thanks Richie...I don't know why I didn't think of that...need another coffee this morning I guess :rolleyes::D


mike243 said:


> You can follow people or threads with your settings,even if it gets buried you can probably pull it back up,this may be the only place you can do that without being called a stalker lol



Thank you mike...I should probably look into my settings more...might fire up the PC as I think I'll probably see more than on my phone.

If people cook great food...you can bet'cha I'm totally gonna stalk them!! :D


----------



## tropics (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the Like.
My Bookmarks are my recipe collection an items I want to make
Richie


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 23, 2018)

tropics said:


> Thanks for the Like.
> My Bookmarks are my recipe collection an items I want to make
> Richie


Yep that's exactly what I want it for...cheers Richie ;)


----------

